# My Miltary Retirement



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

I have pecked away for the last 4 hours trying to catch up for not being able to access the forum for any "real" time for the last 4 days.  Noticing my ticker getting to 697, 698, 699 for total posts, I just wanted to announce that I have completed my outprocessing from more than 21 years of active duty with the US Army, and am proud to announce this with a milestone post in the SMF. 

Reaching my 700th post, I didn't just want to say "looks great!" to someone's chicken thigh post.  I think I have made a lot of virtual friends here in the forum (ain't gonna list names lest I forget to mention someone), and just wanted to share this incredible milestone in my life with friends.  

While running up to retirement, I envisioned the moment as being one of the happiest moments of my life.  After my final personnel and finance processing I had to go to my unit's personnel section and sign out of the unit.  Completing that, I left the building with a big smile on my face.  Half way to the truck, I felt like I got donkey-kicked in the chest.  What I have been doing for the entirety of my adult life was now over.  

Well, I still don't know what's next, but I have almost two months of terminal leave to figure it out.  Fishing?  Definitely!!  Golf?  Need golf balls that float.  Two sons visit me for every summer, gonna make it the best summer yet!!

Many of you have known this day was coming for me and have offered some outstanding words of thanks and encouragement.  Those kind words from you all have meant every bit as much to me as my wife and my mother telling me the same, through their tears, every time I came home with the news that I was heading "over there".  

With my wife pulling duty out of state with the USAF Reserves (my one year old is with her), and my other two boys here two weeks later, my Father's Day is petty much going to suck.  So what do do???  I'm gonna smoke 8 chickens and 8 salmon fillets!  Of course, Q-View will accompany...  

If you bothered to read this whole post, thanks for bearing with me!!!  

Ken


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on the start of a new way of life! You'll find plenty of great things to do, and I know smokin' will be one of them. I hear ya on Father's Day... I have only one son and he lives in Idaho, me and his mom split up a long time ago. Any who, day by day you'll find out that there are many things that will make your life interesting. Here's to YOU!


----------



## ronp (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck to you! And thanks for your service to the country


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 11, 2008)

I only served 5 years in the ARMY.  I know what ya mean.  Leaving behind the my friends was the hardest thing i ever did.   I have found  myself gravitating to other members of our armed services.  It seems we just find one another.  I have been a member of The American Legion for 30 years.  smartest thing I ever did was joining a vets organization.  So maybe look into something of this nature.  Enjoy your new life.


----------



## allen (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your retirement,More time for smoking meat and time to chill and relax


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 11, 2008)

First of all, THANK YOU!! Fellow service members like you keep our nation free and strong! Congrats on the retirement!! I hope your time off is full of fun and enjoyment!!


----------



## kookie (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on your retirement and thanks for your service...........Can't wait to see the q-view from you now that you have time............


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 11, 2008)

Enjoy a well deserved rest!  It will take a bit a time to become accostomed ta not havin a routine, (if there is such a thin in the service), but you will find many thins ta keep ya busy.  Good luck an enjoy yerself!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ken:

Wishing you a happy and healthy retirement and hoping for all good things to come your way; preferably with some tbs in the background :)

Thanks for your service.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement.   Relax for a bit, sounds like you earned it.   You'll figure out what you are supposed to do next........probably sooner than you think.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 11, 2008)

Enjoy your retirement brother, you deserve it. Thank you for your service.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

congrats on the retirement ...thank you for all that you have done for this great country we live in...now u have no reason to smoke something everyday....btw happy fathers day


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 11, 2008)

Seboke....congratulations on your retirement and thank you for your service to this fine country of ours!

I would be looking into an exercise program to keep yourself fit, what with all the Q you'll be smokin' up.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep after Pineywoods to take you fishing.....sounds like that would be a great time!


Congrats!
Eric


----------



## bman44 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on your retirement! Thanks for serving our country 21 years. Enjoy your terminal leave.


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the great comments!!  I have officially started enjoying my time off.  I just got out of bed (1044), but check the time I originally posted.  Pretty much likker'd up by that time too.  Impressed myself with how few spelling errors!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Ken...I can't express how grateful I am for your service...THANK YOU so much! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I hope you enjoy your new way of life, you deserve all good things coming your way.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

My friend Thank You for all the years of service to our Country. Now its time to kick back and relax a little. Time to see lots of TBS coming out of that smoker and get in a little fishing as well. I'm not a golfer but maybe you can even spend a bit of time on the links.


----------



## alra195 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for the service!  21 years and a job well done.  Go and enjoy, you've earned it.


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations and thank you! Enjoy your retirement... You deserve it!!!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Ken, 

   Thanks for 21 years! You can go to bed every night for the rest of your life knowing you did your part and then some. Congratulations! 

Franklin


----------



## jazzspot (Jun 11, 2008)

Ken, Many congrats on your 21 years of service!!!      I know how you feel.  This year is my 10th year of my retirement from 21 years in the USAF.  Man... time flies by!!
Like you, I had much trepidation and uncertainty of what I was going to do with my life.  I was a single parent at the time (daughter was 17, son was 13).   And at that time I hadn't found my love for BBQ'n. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The one thing I did was remained positive about my retirement from the USAF and that my technical skills/education/maturity would be highly sought in the job market.  I knew I had to find a job and if a job opened in a good awful location, I'd suck it up, just like I did on those many TDYs and deployments I had to undertake.  But thankfully, I was offered a good job right near the base that I retired at and the location was just fine.  I bought a home and my children did not even have to change schools.   Talk about positive thinking!!  I knew I wasn't just lucky, for I know that I was blessed by the Man upstairs that He allowed me and my children to have a  life after the military where their lives weren't disrupted by a move to another location.   
Ten years later.... I'm still in NJ, now married 4 years, still working but for a different company, my daughter graduated from college in 2004 and going to be married next year, and my son as been in the USAF (stationed in England) for almost 3 years and is doing well.   And I've found my love for BBQ'n!!!
So life does go on.  But as always, I steadfastly remained positive.  And that in itself is a rather difficult attitude to have in these very trying times.
You'll do well Ken.  Enjoy life!!  You have what sounds like a loving and caring family.  And in the end... they ARE what really matters in life.
Just my .02¢


----------



## bamafan (Jun 11, 2008)

Soboke, congrats on the long haul. I know when I retired I couldn't wait til the day. At my retirment ceremony (20 years 1 month and a day USAF) I felt great until my squadron comander spoke then I felt like I had been punched in the gut. Could even speak except to mumble let's party! But good news he offered me a job as a contractor right after that. Enjoy your retirement! If I was able I'd bring the big squadron smoker over and we'd go 15-20 butts together all night. Catch a lotta fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasandalb (Jun 11, 2008)

SCOUTS OUT!!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy retirement, Ken! My thoughts echo most of what has already been said, thanks for your service to our country. 

Now I see why you have more time to rake leaves and clean the pool!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Laurel!  If I don't get a job soon, I'll have new landscaping all around!  Got two good leads, one with an official offer.  Wish me luck!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 12, 2008)

congrats on the retirement!!!! the years seem to fly by, don't they? i've got 12 more years to be in the same boat as you. enjoy it and good luck w/ the job hunting.


----------



## oldairforceguy (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome to the land of multiple-colored clothes (LOL). Here's what will be the most difficult for you -- they were for me:

1. What clothes will I put on today (you mean I get to choose?)
2. Will my wife stare at me when I answer her with a firm "Yes, Ma'am."
3. I don't have to keep my shoes shined, if I don't want to.
4. I can use a real suitcase when I travel - and not a Duffel Bag with my name and last four of my social stenciled on it.
5. Will anyone "out there" understand me when I answer all questions with a crisp "Hoorahh!"
6. Just who will I outrank, and why can't I seem to find who the real leader is?
7. Will my neighbors think me a bit off my rocker when I police all their front lawns every morning -- at 5 a.m.
8. Can I jog on my own without counting cadence, singing military marching songs, or carrying a unit flag?
9. Will I find myself drawn to the main gate of the closest military installation every week -- and I don't know why?
10. Now that I am no longer a "lifer," just what will I be called?

And here's the one great thing you can do and not feel one bit lost, or out of place:

  Hang out in the meat department of the closest commissary every day waiting for that "perfect" brisket to hit the cooler -- and talk to all the other retired military smokers who are there for the same thing! It is here, in the aisle between the end cap of baked beans and the second cooler that holds the pork butts and beef ribs, that you will realize you never really left the Army ... you merely changed clothes and grew your hair a bit longer (maybe.)

Terry Shay, TSgt, USAF, Ret (1968 - 1988)


----------

